# "BULL DOG" safety switch??



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The code requires the fuse holders to be dead when the switch is in the off position.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have worked on alot of the old bulldog switches. 
I'm guessing that you did realize that you have to turn the switch off before you open the door. 

So, no, you wont have any voltage at the fuses with the door open.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW, Bulldog disconnects have proven to be sturdy equipment, over time. Pretty much impossible to get parts for, though, if you need a new fuse jaw or something.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Just pulled 6 old Bull Dog switches off and replaced them with new panels and disconnects. The ones we replaced were installed in 1956 and they were able to be opened with the handle on, and had no overide latch either. They were in excellent shape, but the owner has been replacing all the old switchgear in phases for the buildings 2500 amp service. We have completed the fire pump room, floors 3,4,5, the mechanical rooms, elevator rooms and still have to replace the main switch gear and 2 more floors. Everything in the place is pushmatic, GE and Bull Dog. Will take some pics of the mechanical rooms and some of the other equipment rooms on Monday.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The Bull Dog switches are just like any other fused disconnect. Except they have a picture of a bulldog on the label. lol. 

In my experience, they're well made, and most still work even after years of use. Or non-use.

If possible, I'd de-energize the line side, open the door, defeat the interlock (if there is one), close the switch, and measure resistance from the now-dead line terminals to the top fuse clips using a micro-ohmmeter. Anything over 0.1 ohm would be bad. You're looking for low resistance across the switch contacts. If it's not low, it'll heat up under load.

Rob


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Picture of "Randomkiller"?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Built like a tank too, the bulldogs.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I'm guessing that you did realize that you have to turn the switch off before you open the door.


I once had to call my boss and say. " The box wont open"


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

No one can know how every switch works, but if you do not know how this one works ask another qualified electrician to work with you in testing it. You both could learn and be safe, as well.


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

*Bulldog Saftey Switch*

Hey, did you ever get to use this thing? Did you figure out what type "modern" fuses to get? I have one just like it that has 70A fuses and I need 60A.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This Bull Dog is in my shop and still in service after about 80 years. I think you might be able to read the maintenance instructions. 

They last forever if you don't cycle them to much.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

XCasper said:


> Hey, did you ever get to use this thing? Did you figure out what type "modern" fuses to get? I have one just like it that has 70A fuses and I need 60A.


Shoot ,, it was an OLD posting. I got tricked into replying. :-(


Xcasper <change the links>


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Shoot ,, it was an OLD posting. I got tricked into replying. :-(
> 
> 
> Xcasper <change the links>


No, Xcasper's quote was today. HE tagged it on to an old thread.

Xcasper, those look like replaceable link fuses, you used to unscrew the ferrules on the end and put in a new link. I don't think those are available any longer, but modern fuses are still the same physical size. Something like an FRS or LPS would likely fit.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

For what it's worth, the history of Bulldog is that they were bought by ITE and became ITE - Bulldog for a while, then ITE was bought by Gould, who then sold it off to Sylvania, who was bought by Siemens. But the Siemens switches are still called "VB" Series to this day, for Vacu-Break, the term Bulldog had on the original switches (you can wee it on those photos). As far as I know, Siemens is still using that same VB switch mechanism in their switchboards on the larger sizes. Their stand-alone disconnects are now called the VB-II because they modernized them so they are no longer the same.


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

JRaef said:


> Xcasper, those look like replaceable link fuses, you used to unscrew the ferrules on the end and put in a new link. I don't think those are available any longer, but modern fuses are still the same physical size. Something like an FRS or LPS would likely fit.


My fault for not taking a picture of the complete fuse like Wirenuting did. I believe you are right about those he shows in his stand alone 400A safety switch. 

This one isn't exactly stand alone... The originator of this old thread refered to 


pimpin electrician said:


> the type disconnects that are in a 1200 amp main switch gear


which is what I have here. When I took the pics I thought all I would need was cat# on wrapper and didn't even think to zoom out a bit. I found this original thread in a google search and thought pimpin might know the answer.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> No, Xcasper's quote was today. HE tagged it on to an old thread.
> 
> Xcasper, those look like replaceable link fuses, you used to unscrew the ferrules on the end and put in a new link. I don't think those are available any longer, but modern fuses are still the same physical size. Something like an FRS or LPS would likely fit.


I did see his comment was from today and thought he was kidding about what were the old fuses by not showing the whole thing. That's why I posted the pics of the Bull Dog and skipped answering him.

After my post was up I saw how old the OP's thread was. 
Then I mentioned replace the links if he has them and replace the silica also. 

But your right about buying new standard sized fuses these days. We still have some links around here but the silica is getting in short supply.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> ...We still have some links around here but the silica is getting in short supply.


When I worked at an old US Steel plant in the late 70s, they had us use sand from the sand blast line (the clean stuff). I never liked that idea. I've seen how they make sand, nobody bothers to worry about conductive material or even salt in it if it's just going to be used for sand blasting or construction. Maybe being a production line they knew it was pure silica, I don't know, I didn't ask those kinds of questions then. Rookies who ask too many questions got cut...


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

JRaef said:


> When I worked at an old US Steel plant in the late 70s, they had us use sand from the sand blast line (the clean stuff). I never liked that idea. I've seen how they make sand, nobody bothers to worry about conductive material or even salt in it if it's just going to be used for sand blasting or construction. Maybe being a production line they knew it was pure silica, I don't know, I didn't ask those kinds of questions then. Rookies who ask too many questions got cut...



Fairless works was our bread and butter around here. Kids now have no idea what large scale industry is like. Are you from a steel town?

I'd about chit if you said Johnstown Pa


----------



## pimpin electrician (May 2, 2009)

*fuses*



XCasper said:


> Hey, did you ever get to use this thing? Did you figure out what type "modern" fuses to get? I have one just like it that has 70A fuses and I need 60A.



Hey Casper,

I just purchased regular modern day fuses. 600v and what ever amperage you need should fit in there just fine.

Good luck!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If these are Clampmatic style (I Think they are and I THINK that is the name) this is an excellent switch. The movable blades wedge into the station blades for a tight low resistance connection.

Megger, micro-ohm and move on.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Bulldog*

Early Pushmatic panels were also Bulldog!

There are many Bulldog disconnects still in use. Very well made!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

JRaef said:


> For what it's worth, the history of Bulldog is that they were bought by ITE and became ITE - Bulldog for a while, then ITE was bought by Gould, who then sold it off to Sylvania, who was bought by Siemens. But the Siemens switches are still called "VB" Series to this day, for Vacu-Break, the term Bulldog had on the original switches (you can wee it on those photos). As far as I know, Siemens is still using that same VB switch mechanism in their switchboards on the larger sizes. Their stand-alone disconnects are now called the VB-II because they modernized them so they are no longer the same.


 
The I-T-E brand was not part of Sylvania ( GTE ) , Gould Inc. sold off bits & pieces of I-T-E Imperial Corp. between 1976 & about 1984-5 & they sold the low voltage operations to Siemens-Allis, about the only part they kept was the electric fuse div. (Chase-Shawmut).

I seem to remember American Switch as the line of 1" so-called "interchangable" plug-in breakers that Zinsco/Sylvania & later became the Challenger brand in addition to the reviled Zinsco garbage.


----------



## NAZIHFA (Jun 10, 2021)

Norcal said:


> The I-T-E brand was not part of Sylvania ( GTE ) , Gould Inc. sold off bits & pieces of I-T-E Imperial Corp. between 1976 & about 1984-5 & they sold the low voltage operations to Siemens-Allis, about the only part they kept was the electric fuse div. (Chase-Shawmut).
> 
> I seem to remember American Switch as the line of 1" so-called "interchangable" plug-in breakers that Zinsco/Sylvania & later became the Challenger brand in addition to the reviled Zinsco garbage.





Norcal said:


> The I-T-E brand was not part of Sylvania ( GTE ) , Gould Inc. sold off bits & pieces of I-T-E Imperial Corp. between 1976 & about 1984-5 & they sold the low voltage operations to Siemens-Allis, about the only part they kept was the electric fuse div. (Chase-Shawmut).
> 
> I seem to remember American Switch as the line of 1" so-called "interchangable" plug-in breakers that Zinsco/Sylvania & later became the Challenger brand in addition to the reviled Zinsco garbage.




Dear ,

i have a switchboard made by BULL DOG , 
can you advise from where i can find parts for it ?

find attached some pictures


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

NAZIHFA said:


> Dear ,
> 
> i have a switchboard made by BULL DOG ,
> can you advise from where i can find parts for it ?
> ...


This is a old post you will get better answers if you start a new discussion.

Cowboy


----------



## NAZIHFA (Jun 10, 2021)

yes , i will do another one


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

NAZIHFA said:


> yes , i will do another one


Bulldog was bought by the ITE Circuit Breaker Company way back when, Siemens bought ITE & is the Successor company.


----------



## NAZIHFA (Jun 10, 2021)

So if I want accessories to this switch board I have to go to ITE or Siemens


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

NAZIHFA said:


> So if I want accessories to this switch board I have to go to ITE or Siemens


The ITE brand has been retired in favor of Siemens, but they or someone who deals in old & obsolete equipment is your best bet.


----------

